# System paint chip ?



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Starnut,

I recently discovered a small chunk of paint came off the right seat stay on my System Six, just wondered if Cannondale would replace the frame under defective frame ?

Thanks


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

If it's a defect they should/will/who knows. 90% of the time it's the outside sales rep that makes the decision and writes the shop the credit.

Take it to the shop and have them call their rep.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cool I will give it a try. Thx Starnut.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

How old is the bike? If you've been on it for six months, I'd say too bad...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had this replacement for my Six13 since Jan 08, my LBS said it OK and there is no structure damage but I don't think it's cool to ride a black color bike with a silver dot on the frame.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Uh, I'm thinking a little bottle of black model paint just might fix your problem? You wouldn't ask GM to replace your car if someone nicked your door, would you?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You never know Cannondale replaced my Six13 due to clear coat problem on the paint job, Super Six ? ? ?


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah. My System is chipped on the chainstay too. A nice sized on if i might add. Black nail polish and a clear chainguard will fix you proper.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

It won't be covered. The clear coat and a paint chip are different issues.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

So I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## greg44 (Feb 15, 2008)

Zamboni, I'm in the process with lbs of having my six13 clear coat frame replaced. I tried out a system6 yesterday and it may be a possible replacement. Rep is having a hard time finding a replacement since my bike has 30mm bottom bracket. How do you like the system after riding a six13.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Compare the two System Six is more comfy and very stable on desent, still have the same charactors as CAAD9 on the rear. If the rep can't locate S6 I would pay some money and upgrade to Super Six.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Its aluminum back there, the paint chips off metal easier. I had a system6, & gravel, road debris etc would cause paint chips. You want the bike to look new, don't ride it, just hang it on the wall as art.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I agree with Starnut, ultimately you should have a good relationship with your LBS to see how much push they have with Cannondale to get the warranty replacement.

It seems to me that a paint chip caused by, e.g., some road debris that smacks the frame and causes the chip is wear and tear not covered by the warranty. By a paint chip because the quality of the paint deteriorated to the point where the paint falls off through no cause, that should be covered by the warranty. Although it's not paint chipping, I'm getting my Six13 frame warrantied to a SystemSix because of clearcoat corrosion.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Agreed but in this case the paint chip was not cause by road debris or rocks, it's has to do with workmanship, you be upset if you paid this much for a frame and turn out to be defective.
Cannondale is pretty good with their paint job but once in a while you have some will slip by quality inspection.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Cannondale is pretty good with their paint job but once in a while you have some will slip by quality inspection.[/QUOTE said:


> Don't know about this Zamboni. My 1998 CAAD2 had the best paint job (of the C'dles I've owned). I didn't see any contamination in the paint and never experienced any road hazard damage. My CAAD4 has numerous contaminants in the paint. My Super Six has the same contamination and I do see some un-even paint application.
> 
> Now if Cannondale's paint jobs were as good as Klein or Calfee, we'll be be golden.
> 
> ...


----------

